# Love from the Netherlands.



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Nette, welcome to the forums. For what it's worth your English is better than mine.


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

Im also dutch  and yes our country is mostly below sea level. 323 meters high is the best we can do in our country . That why im going snowboarding in France. 10 dec i will be at Val Thorens and thats 2300 meter. The highest ski area in Europe. Just one more month...


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

Momento said:


> Im also dutch  and yes our country is mostly below sea level. 323 meters high is the best we can do in our country . That why im going snowboarding in France. 10 dec i will be at Val Thorens and thats 2300 meter. The highest ski area in Europe. Just one more month...


Aaah I'm jealous. It's not yet sure for me that I will go snowboarding this year. Maybe in the christmas holiday somewhere to France, but expensive and I still have to find 2 people who wants to join.
Never been in Val Thorens, have heard of it, it's nice, isn't it?


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like (its the thirth time im going) it and were going between the holidays of different country's. So only the weekend is a bit busy. I also like it because its high and more chance of snow.
The park nicely divided in beginner, advanced. A lot of different routes you can take (really nice bleu pistes for some longer trips and reds with good bumps where you can work on the low jumps) and also off piste with a good connection with the piste again. So i love it there


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

Momento said:


> I really like (its the thirth time im going) it and were going between the holidays of different country's. So only the weekend is a bit busy. I also like it because its high and more chance of snow.
> The park nicely divided in beginner, advanced. A lot of different routes you can take (really nice bleu pistes for some longer trips and reds with good bumps where you can work on the low jumps) and also off piste with a good connection with the piste again. So i love it there


That sounds pretty awesome. I will think about going to Val Thorents this year.


----------

